# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Hello,I will be arriving in Marigot for a full day (until midnight) aboard a Wind Star cruise, leaving at midnight.  I plan to rent a car directly at the marina in Marigot.  Ideally, I would love to h

## Jeanette

Hello,

I will be arriving in Marigot for a full day (until midnight) aboard a Wind Star cruise, leaving at midnight.  I plan to rent a car directly at the marina in Marigot.  Ideally, I would love to have a leisurely day including a nice beach and an outdoor cafe.  I also hope to find a wine shop to load up on a few bottles for the cruise, although I could do that the next day on St. Barths.

I've never been to St. Martin other than to commute to St. Barths so everything will be new to me.  Any suggestions for an enjoyable day?

Jeanette

----------


## MIke R

most cruise ships dont let you bring the wine bottle or any liquor to your room..they take them from you and give them back on the last day.....and because you have to put all your bags through the security scanner everytime you re embark...its hard to sneak them on...the only time you can do  it with ease is when you  embark the first day because those security people don't work for the cruise line and therefore do not care what you bring aboard as along as it isn't a bomb....so I would check with the cruise line before you do it...maybe because that line is smaller ships they may be ok with it...maybe not....it seems to me they would lose a lot of money at the bar if they allowed it

----------


## Theresa

Hi Jeanette,

Mike and I are partial to Bar de la Mer in Marigot.  They have a large outdoor dining area and a fairly extensive menu.  Their pizzas are excellent, as is the Nicoise salade.  Have lunch there and then taxi to the beach at Grand Case Beach Club (Petite Plage) in Grand Case.  The water is as calm or calmer than St. Jean, and the amenities are very nice.  If you should choose to forego Marigot altogether, you can have a very good lunch at the Sunset Cafe right on the beach.

Have a wonderful trip.

Theresa

----------


## Jeanette

Hi Mike and Theresa,

I'll take your suggestion on the cafe and beach...sounds wonderful.  Thank you.

Also, the cruise allows wine and champagne on the ship to be consumed in the cabin at no charge or with meals, on deck or in the lounge for a $15 corkage fee.  I thought that was a pretty good deal given the lovely wines you can buy inexpensively on French islands to get you through the week. Amazingly, I don't believe the ship, actually an MSY (motored sail yacht) doesn't have sophisticated x-ray security for luggage from what I've heard.  The ship only holds 148 passengers.  The itineray is wonderful...we spend full days in St. John, Marigot, St. Barths (on Carnival!), Tortola, Virgin Gorda and 1/2 day on Jost Van Dyke.

7 days to go...

Jeanette

----------


## Theresa

Jeanette,

While in Marigot, check out the selection at Vinissimo wine store.

Enjoy!

----------


## Jeanette

I certainly will, thank you for the suggestion.  And of course I will have to pick up a bottle (or 7...) of the Burgundy Chardonnary that JEK found in Match this week and the 5 Euro Absolutely Wine Cotes Duras Rouge that Tim shared earlier in the week.  So much wine, so little time.

Cheers...

----------

